# is it ok to have the overflow box



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Is it ok to have the overflow box and the return lines pumping the water in the tank right next to each other?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have it like that..have no problem..but it would be better to put on the oppisite side, so the current will push debris toward the overflow..the other way its going to push it away from it..


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no place them at opposite ends of the tank for best results


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> it would be better to put on the oppisite side, so the current will push debris toward the overflow..the other way its going to push it away from it..










. Its a plus to have them on opposite sides of the tank. Much more effecient.









~Dj


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

supernate, what type of tubing is that? i need to go get more, i dont think its gonna reach. Where can i buy it? At a hardware?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> supernate, what type of tubing is that? i need to go get more, i dont think its gonna reach. Where can i buy it? At a hardware?


 clear vinyl tubing, it is at lowes or home depot, 15ft was not enough of each? thats 7.5ft per line.................

its about $1.40/ft for the bigger stuff

you need 1" ID for the drain and 3/4" ID from the return line


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

having it at opposite ends of the tank would obviously be better for reasons im sure u can think of....plus having it at opposite ends would create more of a "river" effect and imitate a piranhas natural environment


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

JesseD said:


> plus having it at opposite ends would create more of a "river" effect


 Bingo.


----------

